# International EMS oppurtunities for Canadians?



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi there, 

I'm currently taking EMT and was just curious what some good sites are to look into for possibly working or volunteering overseas with paid flights [lol] I just dont know anything about this and even if paid flights is an option?? I was wondering if there was anything that could be like a month on or month off...Or am i just living in a dream land lol thanks!! Just curious


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, you are living in a dream.

Become a paramedic, get a few years experience and then look overseas.

Only way you will get international as a new EMT is volunteering with a mission or church group and those flights are not always paid for and rarely do they have need for an EMT.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you thought about joining the Canadian Forces.  If you do you could serve overseas on a peacekeeping mission.  As well for the members who are from he USA and other parts of Canada a EMT in Alberta is what the rest of Canada calls a PCP.  
http://www.forces.ca/en/home/


----------

